# Why does pkg want to remove KDE?



## ProphetOfDoom (Aug 19, 2022)

So I typed:

`sudo pkg install webkit2-gtk3`

And I got:


```
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
The following 26 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
        geany: 1.38
        kde5: 5.24.4.21.12.3
        kdepim: 21.12.3
        kdepim-addons: 21.12.3_1
        kitinerary: 21.12.3_3
        libphonenumber: 8.12.44_1

New packages to be INSTALLED:
        libffi33: 3.3_2
        python39: 3.9.13

Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
        boost-libs: 1.72.0_6 -> 1.79.0_1
        firefox: 99.0.1,2 -> 104.0_1,2
        freerdp: 2.6.0_1 -> 2.7.0
        harfbuzz-icu: 4.2.1 -> 4.4.1_1
        icu: 70.1_1,1 -> 71.1,1
        kdepim-runtime: 21.12.3_1 -> 22.04.3_1
        kidentitymanagement: 21.12.3 -> 22.04.3
        libffi: 3.3_1 -> 3.4.2
        libical: 3.0.8_5 -> 3.0.8_6
        libkolabxml: 1.1.6_12 -> 1.1.6_13
        libqalculate: 4.1.0_2 -> 4.2.0
        qt5-core: 5.15.2p263_1 -> 5.15.5p165_2
        qt5-webkit: 5.212.0.a4_9 -> 5.212.0.a4_10
        raptor2: 2.0.15_21 -> 2.0.15_22
        sfcgal: 1.4.1 -> 1.4.1_1
        spidermonkey78: 78.9.0_7 -> 78.15.0_2
        vte3: 0.66.2 -> 0.68.0_1
        webkit2-gtk3: 2.34.6_2 -> 2.34.6_3

Number of packages to be removed: 6
Number of packages to be installed: 2
Number of packages to be upgraded: 18

The process will require 73 MiB more space.
145 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]:
```

Am I understanding this right? Leaving aside that I seem to have an older version of webkit installed already (don't remember installing it)... what possible justification can there be for it to propose removing my desktop environment and my favorite text editor? Is there a way round this?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## ProphetOfDoom (Aug 19, 2022)

sorry i used the wrong formatting apparently...


----------



## SirDice (Aug 19, 2022)

I would suggest doing `pkg upgrade` first. It looks like some dependency chains have changed and making sure everything is up to date will probably fix that.


----------



## ProphetOfDoom (Aug 19, 2022)

Thanks SirDice trying that now.


----------



## ProphetOfDoom (Aug 19, 2022)

Thank you, that worked.
I'm on FreeBSD 13.0 - should I upgrade to 13.1 to stop the packages getting into an inconsistent state again? I've been trying to avoid too many updates because I'm on a 4G connection but I'm starting to think this might not be a good strategy?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 19, 2022)

AlexanderProphet said:


> I'm on FreeBSD 13.0 - should I upgrade to 13.1 to stop the packages getting into an inconsistent state again?


No, that has nothing to do with it. You should plan the upgrade though, 13.0 will be EoL at the end of this month. But once that happens the official package repositories will start to build for 13.1 specifically. Those 13.1 packages may cause problems on 13.0. 



AlexanderProphet said:


> I've been trying to avoid too many updates because I'm on a 4G connection but I'm starting to think this might not be a good strategy?


If you do more regular updates it will be fairly small each time, when you postpone those updates you will have to eventually do all of them in one big bulk. So it may actually use less data doing it more regularly, at the very least the total amount is more spread out over a larger time frame.

Note that on the quarterly branches you will always get a _massive_ amount of updates every three months when a new quarterly branch is made. During that three month period the number of updates may be small but at the start of a new quarterly there will be a lot of changes/updates.


----------



## mer (Aug 19, 2022)

Upgrading is always "why do it if it works, but if I update more frequently I actually have fewer problems in the long run".
I've always preferred to upgrade at my own schedule but before what I'm running goes EoL, but not jumping on the "oh it was just released 2 secs ago lets upgrade".  I typically give a week or after the RELEASE comes out (like when 13.1-RELEASE) and watch for reports of issues.
Quarterly pkg updates:  I try to not upgrade or install new sw the first couple of weeks mostly because "everyone else is".


----------



## ProphetOfDoom (Aug 19, 2022)

Thanks both!


----------

